# slp kits



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

I havent Seen and SLp Bob kits for 05 gto do they exist and if so any links?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Check with Mike_V. I belive he was considering getting the bobcat.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

They have them at TBYRNE.com . The only problem is there is a big backorder on the SLP long tubes. I've been waiting for about 3 weeks for mine now.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Wrx74 said:


> I havent Seen and SLp Bob kits for 05 gto do they exist and if so any links?



i have the 455 on mine.... took a while to get in though


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

PFYC.com has them too.

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Store_Code=PFYC&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=GTNEW


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

www.slponline.com


----------

